# My first Wasp shot



## Stormchase (Aug 7, 2010)

I finally got the gonads to get close enough to these guys to get a shot worth looking at. Most have been blured do to my girlyness around painful stingers. Anyways I have been trying to work in a flash to my macros because im just tooo slow. And hand holding got me a lot of blur most of the time. I used my POP UP flash and I know it sucks but .... New flash in sight. 
Ill share anyways.


1.







2.






3.






4.noisy but i liked it ...





Thanks for viewing!


----------



## DirtyDFeckers (Aug 8, 2010)

i don't blame you, I'm such a girl when it comes to being stung.  hahaha nice shots man.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Aug 8, 2010)

That second one is pretty sweet.  Cool colors on that guy.

Wasps are so much easier to shoot in the winter here.  They dont do much when its under about 60*.  This summertime heat makes them nasty.


----------



## Stormchase (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks guys, 
I agree summer makes them tuff to get close. It took a long time to get close enough to the 1st one for the shot. 3 feet away he would eye me down lol. he was big too lol. The 2nd one was right after a good downpour and it was hanging under the leaf. A little more tolorent. Im happy and it was a stepping stone for me.


----------



## timeshadowed (Aug 8, 2010)

Nice shots! I love macros!


----------



## Stormchase (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks Time.


----------



## NateWagner (Aug 8, 2010)

So, I clicked on this totally expecting a shot of a random White Anglo-Saxon Protestant. 

Fun stuff though


----------



## Stormchase (Aug 8, 2010)

NateWagner said:


> So, I clicked on this totally expecting a shot of a random White Anglo-Saxon Protestant.
> 
> Fun stuff though


 Too deep for me man. I just like bugs


----------



## DirtyDFeckers (Aug 8, 2010)

NateWagner said:


> So, I clicked on this totally expecting a shot of a random White Anglo-Saxon Protestant.
> 
> Fun stuff though




hahahaha this is funny


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Aug 8, 2010)

Stormchase said:


> NateWagner said:
> 
> 
> > So, I clicked on this totally expecting a shot of a random White Anglo-Saxon Protestant.
> ...


 

Its an acronym.


----------

